# Bad Alpha!



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

to quote Gordon Ramsey F ME! I just clipped Cash's nails for the 2nd time in his little life and I went to far!!! OMG the little guy didn't even yelp-- but boy did he bleed...and bleed. I felt so horrible. I betrayed him. He seems ok now but won't look at me and all he wants to do is lick that paw. I am such a bad Alpha!!!! 

I guess I will continue to take him to the groomers for nail clipping- I have to for Jasper anyway because no one but the groomer can cut his nails -- At the vet it takes 3 vet techs to do it (and I never made Jasper bleed) 

Oh I just feel so bad!:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::sorry::doh:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy,
Shut it down! Actually it happens to everyone.  I have never done it to Dora and surprising since she has black nails! But I have done it to Belle twice. Once my fault the other time hers. Do you have the quick stopper stuff? I bought some after the first time. It is amazing how much it bleeds though! 

You are gonna have to bring out the treats to win him over again!

Amanda


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Missy,

I am so sorry that happened to you. Cash knows you love him and would never hurt him on purpose. It will be all better tomorrow. Poor little guy.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That has always been my fear too. I have been lucky so far. Don't feel too bad, at least he didn't yelp. I do tiny bits at a time. You can see the quick if you look from the bottom of the nail. I clip tiny pieces, once I see a tiny black spot, I stop. I just thought I would tell you just in case you get brave. I also use the cat nail clippers. Poor little guy. I hope he stops licking his paw soon.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda, that's hilarious - "Shut it down!", but she's right Missy. You can't let it bug you. It was a mistake and nothing more. Yes, it hurt Cash, but I wish (OK, my dogs probably wish it more than I do) that I could say I've only hit the quick twice on them. It happens. He will heal and he will probably even forget it if you do. The problem is that you can't wince and worry when you clip them. Granted, clipping nails can be stressful and if it worries you too much then have someone else do it, but don't beat yourself up for it. It was a mistake and that's all.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy, 
He knows you love him. Accidents happen with nail clipping. I've never clipped my Havs nails but I clipped all my previous dog's nails and caught the quick more than once. Cash will forgive you and all will be well.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks gals. Cash has forgiven me. even snuggled. I just felt so bad. The first time lulled me into confidence-- but I think this time really freaked my out. I did have quik stop in the house- thank my lucky stars and the very thorough sales person we had when we went shopping 2 years ago before we even brought Jasper home. He is such a good boy, and is so calm --and really does have a high pain thresh hold he never yelps-- that's why I hate to betray his trust-- but he's a dog--- he lives in the moment -- and at this very moment DH Alpha is taking him out in the SNOW (yes again it's coming down) and he loves that!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh, Missy, I'm glad Cash has forgiven you and hope you can forgive yourself! All the love you have poured into Cash cannot be offset by this one incident which he has probably forgotten about already. I'm guessing Cash has black nails and those are SO hard to cut since you can't see the quick so please don't be too hard on yourself. I also made Lincoln bleed once and I felt horrible. He was a bit nervous the next time I clipped his nails, but he seems to have gotten over it. With the black nails (Lincoln has some and Scout's are all black) I end up just taking off tiny slices, bit by bit. Yes, it takes forever...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

poor Cash- I understand your fears on that. My three have black and white nails. My husband gave me a neat gift for xmas from Amazon, it is a nail clipper for dogs, along with a light attached. I have not tried it yet but I hope it will make things a little easier.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Missy - I'm sure Cash has already forgotten the incident!

Since we are on the topic, how often do you guys cut the nails? Also, I heard the longer you let the nail grow, the longer the quick will become? is this true?

Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Laurief said:


> poor Cash- I understand your fears on that. My three have black and white nails. My husband gave me a neat gift for xmas from Amazon, it is a nail clipper for dogs, along with a light attached. I have not tried it yet but I hope it will make things a little easier.


I have cut the nails to short and they do bleed like crazy, but they still love you in the end. I don't think that it is painful for them.

Laurie, will you let me know how you like those clippers.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Both mine desperately need their nails cut, but I'm scared to do it myself. They were going to groomers, but we've had several horrible experiences with them. So, I'm trying to groom them myself. But the nails..yikes. This may sound bad, but I'm more worried about them bleeding on my new carpet, lol.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tritia, after seeing how much Cash bled I would definetly not clip the nails on a new carpet! They tell me it doesn't hurt them very much even if you do cut the quick-- but it did make a lot of blood. If you have a calm pup and go a little bit at a time it is pretty safe. I hope I will do it again on Cash. I know Jasper is a lost cause.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tritia, I'm sure if you are nervous about it, your vet will do it for you! Kubrick's nails are always a little longer than they COULD be because they're black so I only do them a very little bit every 2 weeks or so. If they were clear I would be able to do them more often and to cut them shorter, but I'm always afraid of hurting him. When I take him to the vet, though, they always cut his nails for me, and they do manage to cut him down shorter than I would feel safe doing myself.

Missy, I'm sure that Cash has completely forgiven you! I have stepped on Kubrick numerous times and he always forgives me! I'm sure it took a bit longer just because you made him bleed, but now he's definitely over it.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Yea, I'm thinking I could ask the vet tech. There's even a place here that does pedicures for like $10 or something? Daisy's just REALLy bad about people messing with her feet. And Cooper is just a spaz.


Missy, forgot to say sorry about what happened to your guy


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Laurief said:


> My husband gave me a neat gift for xmas from Amazon, it is a nail clipper for dogs, along with a light attached. I have not tried it yet but I hope it will make things a little easier.


I think good light makes a huge difference - I clip during the daytime when there is sunlight coming in the window.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

So far I take Tessa to the vet's office; they're less than 5 min from me and charge $8.

Don't feel bad. DH had to work today for 24 hrs so he went to bed early last night while I stayed up late waiting for my kids who are on college break to get home. Tessa stayed up with me so when I put her in the crate in our bedroom it was very dark and I closed the door on her tail! You've never heard such a yelp and whine!! 

Our furbabies love us so much they forgive easily and quickly. Now you just need to forgive yourself!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Yep, I'm a chicken too when it comes to nail clipping. I take Maddie to a local groomer for the nails. Its $10 and worth every penny of it not to stress.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey Missy. Don't feel too bad. I give you credit because I am a chicken. I have never cut Houston's nails. I leave it to the groomer.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I don't mind clipping nails....but if those anal glands ever need expressing, I'll be paying someone else top dollar to take care of that!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I will NEVER even attempt to cut Valentino's nails! When my oldest daughter Julie was a month or so I was clipping her nails and ended up clipping a chunk out of her skin.....YIKES!! Seems she cried forever. After that wouldn't touch em! I left it to someone else. Valentino is lucky I learned that lesson early! Missy sorry to hear about your "boo-boo".....thank goodness they have short memories!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Jane said:


> I don't mind clipping nails....but if those anal glands ever need expressing, I'll be paying someone else top dollar to take care of that!!!! :biggrin1:


My vet showed me how to do this with Daisy. OMG..it was just WRONG! I put her in the tub, grabbed a rubber glove and a wad of paper towels. Talk about feeling violated. Both her AND me!
uke:

never again..


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Jane said:


> I don't mind clipping nails....but if those anal glands ever need expressing, I'll be paying someone else top dollar to take care of that!!!! :biggrin1:


LOL!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am still faint hearted at attempting to clip Benji or Lizzie's nails. I really admire all the forum members who do grooming of their furbabies themselves. I have just started to trim the paws and hair around the eyes. :whoo: and the babies have been cooperating!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Please don't beat yourself up over it.....and just be glad that he didn't yelp, nor loose trust in you....
It happened to me too, twice....and Sierra has ever since not trusted me again when I want to take her paw and look at it closely..... I'm not sure if you ever read the thread on how panic-stricken she becomes now.....
3 ppl have to hold her down so the vet can clip her nails, and she howls and screams and snaps at whoever is holding her....as if we are killing her.....it makes one cry so terrified she's now on clipping nails.....I make her race down the street now, but it's not enough unfortunately and the nails are getting to long again....that the front paws that is....
For her sanity I am thinking on having her given relaxant stuff, mild sedation next time we have to go through this at the vet.....I'd rather do that, than have again Sierra be so stressed......
I can do a lot with her...anything but the nails......


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Don't feel bad we all have done that one time or another.....my dear hubby wanted to clip Lizzie's nails our lab and he went to far....blood everywhere.....she kept bleeding and bleeding....plus he dit it like at 11:00 at night....she would not stop licking it and more blood would come out I mean alot....so at 3:00 in the morning he wnet into town to get some quick stop and it worked....to get into town take about 20 mintues and he was home very quick...poor daddy had to be at work early that morning...she was all better!!! I even slept on the floor with her!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Jane said:


> I don't mind clipping nails....but if those anal glands ever need expressing, I'll be paying someone else top dollar to take care of that!!!! :biggrin1:


I'm right there with you sista! ound:


----------

